# PLEASE check TAM for viruses and PUP's



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Okay, I'll deal with PUP's, but Malwarebytes Premium, which I have installed on my computer, has kicked me off this site twice this month. Both times it was because of a virus threat.

How often do the IT folks sweep this site? Granted, nobody can defend against all the people on this site, but I never had these many alerts in the past.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> Okay, I'll deal with PUP's, but Malwarebytes Premium, which I have installed on my computer, has kicked me off this site twice this month. Both times it was because of a virus threat.
> 
> How often do the IT folks sweep this site? Granted, nobody can defend against all the people on this site, but I never had these many alerts in the past.


I use Malwarebytes Premium as well and I haven't had any problems like you're having.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I had that sort of problem and more until I installed *https://adblockplus.org/* Since installing it over a year ago there have been no problems.

It's not TAM that is invested with viruses, it's the ads. TAM staff has tried to stop this from happening but for some reason the ad services seem to be where the problem exists.

What browser do you use?

Do you have similar problems on other websites?


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

Agree. There has been A LOT of ad redirects lately when I click on a thread!


----------



## MThomas (May 8, 2018)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> Agree. There has been A LOT of ad redirects lately when I click on a thread!


Same here. Actually several hours ago.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Me too. For a while, my bowser saved the page url for Likes (of course) and then I navigate onwards in TAM. But today, with that url all I get are the ads.

If I make sure that it's only the domain name, it's ok ....... so far....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I posted the solution that has worked for many ... install *https://adblockplus.org/* on your computer. It's free.

If you can provide the url for a bad ad, then posts it here and perhaps the admins (other admins, not me) can work to block it from TAM.


----------



## MThomas (May 8, 2018)

When the pop up ads appear the url remains talkaboutmarriage. I see mostly the love has no boundaries icon which I see when I log in. Others have been Adam & Eve and 20% off coupons.


----------



## TeddieG (Sep 9, 2015)

I had to stop using TAM for a while on my computer at home (a Mac) because every time I logged in, some site would take over the tab and demand that I call some 800 number because my computer was being taken over. It took over the tab entirely and the TAM URL disappeared. i just closed the tab. That happened to me several years ago while I was on a site (not Tam), but that time it was impossible to get out of the site or close the tab and I called the 800 number. They claimed to be Apple, but I found out they were a legitimate company that Apple often contracts work out to. They wanted to clean whatever it was off my computer, but I told them I had IT people at work who could do it. 

But yes, adblock or adblockplus is a great program that I have on a couple of computers. It's good stuff.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

MThomas said:


> When the pop up ads appear the url remains talkaboutmarriage. I see mostly the love has no boundaries icon which I see when I log in. Others have been Adam & Eve and 20% off coupons.


Same here, except mine keeps redirecting me to some bogus looking Red Cross ad but URL is still TAM...


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hey there,

When you get these pop-ups, can you grab me a screenshot and the URL?
I'll have to escalate it and have them blocked. Please list your browser and device as well.
As for the Malwarebytes, can you get me a screenshot of the what it said? Just seeing if it's blocking the site due to HTTPS

Ed


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

I had a thread on this very subject. I kept getting redirected to a gambling website. It would take over my phone, I had to totally restart in a new window. Very annoying. 

I cleared my cache and no redirects so far (knock on wood).


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> *https://adblockplus.org/*


 @EleGirl

Thank you SO much for posting this link!!!

The blocker was super easy to install, and it's awesome to watch that wee counter race up! My smallest amount of ads has been 4 and the biggest so far was around 48 - on one page! 

I finally decided something had to be done because I couldn't even read posts anymore without a window popping up about scanning my mac for viruses. 

I've had mac computers for long time now, and this is the very first problem I've had.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

minimalME said:


> @EleGirl
> 
> Thank you SO much for posting this link!!!
> 
> ...


That count is amazing, isn't it? I'm glad is worked for you.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Yes.....

It seems that I solved this problem too, by using Adblock Plus, awhile back.

It does not work on The Red Queen. She gets over any wall that I erect.

How?
Long legs, brute force, slippery means.... 

Methinks.....



King Brian-


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I still get a lot of crashes of the website, the little angel off to the side, heading back up to heaven. It does not impact my performance, so I ignore it. ...Windows 10 computer.

Also, on my Samsung phone [Google OS], while scrolling down, I keep getting jerked back to the center post. Google is always trying to control our devices.


----------

